
What .NET Developers ought to know to start in 2017 - benaadams
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/WhatNETDevelopersOughtToKnowToStartIn2017.aspx
======
flukus
> GAC – The Global Assembly Cache is where the .NET full Framework on Windows
> stores shared libraries. You can list it out with "gacutil /list."

I think that one can be taken off the list now, unless you're working with pre
core.

